

Show HN: ZombieRun – retro platformer that brings back sexy to local co-op - indrekv

I have now finished 2 years of hard work with an indie game called ZombieRun.<p>Game description:<p>After a massive apocalyptic thunderstorm you find yourself in the middle of a dark graveyard with two hungry zombies drooling over you. It seems that the thunder wasn’t the only thing that hit the world while you were out. Do you want to know what it was? It’s time to act fast, stay alive and get to the city for some answers. That’s where it all begins - it&#x27;s you, your fast reflexes and guns against all the dead lurking around.<p>The game features classical weapons, gang of living dead and superpowers. Yes, you have SUPERPOWERS! ZombieRun has addictive single player mode and awesome local multiplayer games. Up to 4 players can play at the same time in either single screen co-op mode, where you have to work together as one or split screen competitive mode, where everyone&#x27;s running for their lives. And also there&#x27;s the Battle mode where players can blast at each other with what they&#x27;ve got.<p>ZombieRun has controller support, so you can dust off the old joypads.<p>ZombieRun requires a graphics card with OpenGL support and JRE 1.6 or later.<p>Announcement Trailer:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=a-vWPXxtevE<p>You can get ZombieRun from http:&#x2F;&#x2F;zombierun.eu<p>All feedback and comments are welcome.
======
indrekv
Clickable links Announcement Trailer:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-vWPXxtevE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-vWPXxtevE)

Webpage: [http://zombierun.eu](http://zombierun.eu)

------
ddrmaxgt37
You probably already know, but your product name is very similar to another
app:

[https://www.zombiesrungame.com/](https://www.zombiesrungame.com/)

